# I miss my SMF Home page icon



## Dutch (Mar 29, 2014)

I just upgraded from the Galaxy Stratosphere to the Galaxy S4.  For the life of me, I can't remember how to install the icon.
Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 29, 2014)

Open the homepage of smf in your internet browser. Then tap the "menu" key at the bottom left, then tap "add shortcut". There will then be an SMF icon on your home screen.


----------



## bonesgordy (Mar 29, 2014)

Is it the standard orange icon or a real smf icon? I can only get the standard one that is the same for any icon. Nothing special. Let me know if I'm doing something wrong.  Thanks


----------



## Dutch (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks Md. I followed your steps, and instead of "add shortcut" mine says to "add to homepage". It's not the old icon I had but it's an icon.


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 30, 2014)

Glad it worked out.  I was working from memory as I haven't had an Android phone in about a year.


----------

